# Who is IMs worst racist?



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2012)

There's plenty out there. 

Who is the worst and deserves to be arrested by the PC police?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Intense (Nov 23, 2012)

Little Wing


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 23, 2012)

Woogie Boogie Niggers.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 23, 2012)

Worst racist =  Bio-chem and Standard Donkey (Hipocrite christians who hate niggers and brown people, at the same time believe in Jesus as their savior.)

Best Racist= Doms  (coolest racist on IM for sure, hates with style)


----------



## longworthb (Nov 23, 2012)

Lol agreed. It takes skill to have style while being a racist. Kinda like a kkk member with bling


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 24, 2012)

heavy no doubt..and he lives with wp at the same time..its sickening


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 24, 2012)

OP hates jews


----------



## Watson (Nov 24, 2012)

i know its not azza, he fiddles all kids regardless of race......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 24, 2012)

Stdonkey...he's the most racist sob here.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

maybe the captn...evry post is anti jew related....but least hes not a nigger


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 24, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Best Racist= Doms  (coolest racist on IM for sure, hates with style)


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 24, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Stdonkey...he's the most racist sob here.



x 2^


----------



## secdrl (Nov 24, 2012)

I can't believe my name hasn't been mentioned. I wish for the immediate extermination of LAM and Chico.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

what do i win?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

i think the nigger apologists are actually the worst racists here..


and the liberals, considering they are responsible for the destruction of the black family


so fuck y'all


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Nov 24, 2012)

Hell Yeah!! ^^^


----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2012)

...OK....I'd have to go with 'Doms' 'Secdrl' & 'Donkey' ........


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> maybe the captn...evry post is anti jew related....but least hes not a nigger



I hate everyone equally including fat queers 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Kos is the fat queer right


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hate everyone equally including fat queers
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



^^^hates the extra pushin' cushion.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I can't believe my name hasn't been mentioned. I wish for the immediate extermination of LAM and Chico.


I was gonna mention you but I consider you more of a bigot than racist which I think is worse. hope this helps


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2012)

Lance Armstrong.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hate everyone equally including fat queers
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone













^^^ It makes sense cuz KOS is fat and queer


----------



## rage racing (Nov 24, 2012)

I am not racist...I hate everyone who is not German.


----------



## 1superman (Nov 24, 2012)

People hang out with thier own. All of us here are racist. Once you think someone is the biggest... It will change. IMO White people are discriminated against the worst... SAD... I still thank god i'm white though. Just being honest. 





Quotes, Pics, Photos, Images ...">


----------



## 1superman (Nov 24, 2012)

Texas traffic sign. Next thing I expect is this sign in spanish... like the help wanted adds around Texas... Damn! I use google translater to jack with those SUCKERS. Yeah... and so many steet name here... Mexican along with other sub bottom cultures we proudly named most of our city after. On the positive side I am so confident and happy with knowing that I am 1 F***king superior white boy and I know I'm in good company here brothers!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2012)

Wasn't most of that land originally mexico? I love frijoles y arroz btw 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Wasn't most of that land originally mexico? I love frijoles y arroz btw
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone




wasn't most of the world at one point the british empire?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i think the nigger apologists are actually the worst racists here..
> 
> 
> and the liberals, considering they are responsible for the destruction of the black family
> ...



And I'm validated...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Wasn't most of that land originally mexico? I love frijoles y arroz btw
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Most of the land belonged to the Indians. After that, the South-West did belong to Mexico. Then the USA offered the dollars for it. They said no. Then the USA went to war and Mexico went down like a bitch. Then the USA offered them pennies for it and they took it.

Also, did Australia belong to the Abos?


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 24, 2012)

read it


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2012)

did you hear mexico is trying to change their name.... to mexico? 


Mexico's president: drop the United States - FRANCE 24

Mexico, which means Navel of the Moon in the indigenous Nahuatl  language, was called the Mexican Empire after independence from Spain in  1821.
 But since 1824, it has been called the United States of Mexico, its federalist model copied from the United States' next door.
 Calderon said it was time for Mexico to stop imitating other nations as it did back in the 19th century.
 But his idea has spawned widespread criticism.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Most of the land belonged to the Indians. After that, the South-West did belong to Mexico. Then the USA offered the dollars for it. They said no. Then the USA went to war and Mexico went down like a bitch. Then the USA offered them pennies for it and they took it.
> 
> Also, did Australia belong to the Abos?



I read the US did some crazy shit in the Philippines. Had some effective methods for subduing any Muslim unrest.

I think there was over 600 different languages of Abo, they were scattered far and wide, never united. 

Many groups were cannibals, they loved the Chinese  Used to slice off limbs then cauterize the wound to keep the poor fuckers alive!


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 25, 2012)

Who doesn't enjoy a little Chinese now and then?


----------



## Robalo (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm from an old latin country from Europe, so, i'm latin, right? Can i be racist?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

I've travelled the world and can confirm everyone is racist. And hate niggers 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Watson (Nov 25, 2012)

I hate everyone who has a bigger cock than me, 

thankfully thats only like 3 people and all the IM crew are safe for sure!

jk lmao


----------



## Robalo (Nov 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> wasn't most of the world at one point the british empire?



Nahh British/Spanish/Portuguese


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I've travelled the world and can confirm everyone is racist. And hate niggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least we can all agree on something


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Wasn't most of that land originally mexico? I love frijoles y arroz btw
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Seems like it still is, not shure but I think meskins are the majority here, if not there's way to many. Another thing people (white) that live near the border want to move, they don't feel safe.
I wish the military could be used to sucure the border. Man those people are trash... no really! Mexican and Texas border towns are just discusting, trash and sewage everywhere along with mutilated dead bodys, drug running tunnels, human traffickers, drug gangs that even use children for dirty work, WOW! not to mention other pure filth. We need help around here, no joke!


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

most annoying thing is in mexicans arent used to running water and when you use a bathroom at home depot you'll find the floor covered with ass tissue. they wipe their ass and throw it on the ground, they think it will clog the toilet.


----------



## LAM (Nov 25, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I can't believe my name hasn't been mentioned. I wish for the immediate extermination of LAM and Chico.



aww secdrl...are you mad because my shits are more intelligent than you are?  LMAO!

if you are so incline you can come to Vegas and we can host a live web streaming event of my beating your ass so bad you have to shit out of a colostomy bag for the rest of your miserable broke life.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 25, 2012)

1superman said:


> Seems like it still is, not shure but I think meskins are the majority here, if not there's way to many. Another thing people (white) that live near the border want to move, they don't feel safe.
> I wish the military could be used to sucure the border. Man those people are trash... no really! Mexican and Texas border towns are just discusting, trash and sewage everywhere along with mutilated dead bodys, drug running tunnels, human traffickers, drug gangs that even use children for dirty work, WOW! not to mention other pure filth. We need help around here, no joke!





well if the FED helped... it would be racist


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol whites the minority and tons of Mexicans I work w make more money than most of u white guys ever will... Y is that? Because white guys are lazy fucks in the 80's construction (drywall) was mostly white guys making great livings in the union... Guess what they don't Like waking up at 2am busting their ass and getting dirty... The Mexicans however have no problem for doing it at $50 + dollars an hour... That's everywhere white people are either too lazy or think they are too good fact of the matter is Mexicans run this country and with out us it would b done... Even the nice jobs like doctors and shit are being filled by every other race than white... Y'all fucked up


----------



## Rednack (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol whites the minority and tons of Mexicans I work w make more money than most of u white guys ever will... Y is that? Because white guys are lazy fucks in the 80's construction (drywall) was mostly white guys making great livings in the union... Guess what they don't Like waking up at 2am busting their ass and getting dirty... The Mexicans however have no problem for doing it at $50 + dollars an hour... That's everywhere white people are either too lazy or think they are too good fact of the matter is Mexicans run this country and with out us it would b done... Even the nice jobs like doctors and shit are being filled by every other race than white... Y'all fucked up


So...You a spick or Nigger?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a dirty ass wipe tossing Mexican


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dual citizenship because U better believe when china comes to fuck us up I'm outta here ill b living like a king down there


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol whites the minority and tons of Mexicans I work w make more money than most of u white guys ever will... Y is that? Because white guys are lazy fucks in the 80's construction (drywall) was mostly white guys making great livings in the union... Guess what they don't Like waking up at 2am busting their ass and getting dirty... The Mexicans however have no problem for doing it at $50 + dollars an hour... That's everywhere white people are either too lazy or think they are too good fact of the matter is Mexicans run this country and with out us it would b done... Even the nice jobs like doctors and shit are being filled by every other race than white... Y'all fucked up


thats total bs, they work for $50 a day, and make tons of mistakes not spacing beams correctly and cutting beams and studs too short and thinking drywall will cover it all up. They barely follow directions and work super slow they just look busy but I'll work circles around them.
as far as working jobs we dont want to do at crazy hours for less money, its amazing what you'll do to survive when you dont have any options


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

I work in the union bro 50 + an hour its steel studs and drywall


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Heckler how many sheets can u throw up a day and have screwed off... 12ft sheets. I can get down w the best of them but there are some beans that are untouchable like 110 sheets a day screwed off yea that's slow


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Union everyone makes the same white blacks Mexicans Asians... Guess what 80 % is Mexicans and the white guys are the slow fuck ups


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmmm doms that neg might have just earned u an infraction


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol whites the minority and tons of Mexicans I work w make more money than most of u white guys ever will... Y is that? Because white guys are lazy fucks in the 80's construction (drywall) was mostly white guys making great livings in the union... Guess what they don't Like waking up at 2am busting their ass and getting dirty... The Mexicans however have no problem for doing it at $50 + dollars an hour... That's everywhere white people are either too lazy or think they are too good fact of the matter is Mexicans run this country and with out us it would b done... Even the nice jobs like doctors and shit are being filled by every other race than white... Y'all fucked up



I used to be a framer. Mexicans do the shitty quality work. A bunch of wetback left their site, at 3 PM, so a few of us went to their site and put levels to everything. _Nothing_ was plumb or level. Not a damn thing.

As for what races works in what field, it depends on the location. Whites are simply leaving places like LA because they're are too many wetbacks and blacks. So lesser races, like Mexicans, have to fill the void. Of course, they do a shitty job. 

Where I live, the population is 90% white. The crime is low, there's no graffiti, the streets are clean, it's safe to let your kids walk alone after dark, and even the people working at McDonald's are polite and well spoken. 

No, it's your shitty race that's fucking everything up. You come from your shitty third-world countries, illegally, and then turn every part of the USA that you touch into the third-world shit hole you come from.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Hmmm doms that neg might have just earned u an infraction



Sure it did.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol if u use a fucking torpedo level to check anything your an idiot...I live 64 miles from la where most of my work is...where I live (norco) is one of the whitest towns in the state so no other white guy could commute?  Let's say all te Mexicans left what happens to local 1506? Who builds everything in la? Your comment makes no sense white people are everywhere but they chose not to be in construction


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh and my union is all southwest carpenters where believe it or not a lot of white people live yet and still they are the minority in the trade explain that one w location


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

look I can go take some pictures this week of a bathroom frame thats crooked, and cut too short, guys tried to shim it up with strips of plywood, and the electrical wiring is totally fucked. I know their are some guys that are awesome and I dont hate mexicans, my kids are half mexican. But I do acknowledge facts from opinion.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's residential non union work where the get paid by how many pieces go up... When I do that I do a shitty job too I'm talking commercial union where the money is


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol if u use a fucking torpedo level to check anything your an idiot...I live 64 miles from la where most of my work is...where I live (norco) is one of the whitest towns in the state so no other white guy could commute?  Let's say all te Mexicans left what happens to local 1506? Who builds everything in la? Your comment makes no sense white people are everywhere but they chose not to be in construction



White people choose not to be in construction? My house was built by whites. 

If all the Mexicans left, it would start a golden age in the USA as everything from crime to welfare recipients plummeted.

Also, you need to steal yourself some grammar. Your drivel is hard to read.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Whites ran this country into the ground but don't worry we Mexicans will fix it for u just like we do everything else


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol whites can't even make good food


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

It's only a matter of time till there is no more whites lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have some cousins that are half
Mexican.   Their dad was the first one in his family born here.  He is a Chemical engineer at Dow Corning.

Odd part is growing up, they didn't celebrate cinco de mayo.  They didn't have any Mexican flags.   When we went over there for dinner we didn't have tacos and burritos, we had hamburgers and corn on the cob.

They understood the advantages of being American, and completely left their culture in the past.   Probably why they are all so successful.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

I will never leave my culture in the past I know who I am and where I come from I'm Navajo Indian and Mexican and proud to say it.. And like I said when shit hits the fan I'm going to Mexico I was born here but I will live wherever the fuck I want


----------



## secdrl (Nov 25, 2012)

LAM said:


> aww secdrl...are you mad because my shits are more intelligent than you are? LMAO!
> 
> if you are so incline you can come to Vegas and we can host a live web streaming event of my beating your ass so bad you have to shit out of a colostomy bag for the rest of your miserable broke life.



Simmer down, monkey. You're not that foolish.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol whites can't even make good food



I always wonder whats DOMS opinion about mexican/latin food?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Everyone loves Mexican food


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol whites the minority and tons of Mexicans I work w make more money than most of u white guys ever will... Y is that? Because white guys are lazy fucks in the 80's construction (drywall) was mostly white guys making great livings in the union... Guess what they don't Like waking up at 2am busting their ass and getting dirty... The Mexicans however have no problem for doing it at $50 + dollars an hour... That's everywhere white people are either too lazy or think they are too good fact of the matter is Mexicans run this country and with out us it would b done... Even the nice jobs like doctors and shit are being filled by every other race than white... Y'all fucked up



vicious, The hard working white boys always get screwed. CEO's of companys decide they have to screw workers out of insurance, pensions... everything that was decent that gave white workers families security in life, all to line there pockets with more money than they could ever use, record profits while middle class white boys are used up and thrown away. Meskins dont worry about any of that... everything is given to them, all they need is a low wage. HaHa lower wage meskin workers working 12, 15 hour days. The rich love those bottom feeding suckers, when they get middle aged most look like dried up pieces of jerky, might as well move the companys over seas to china! It will wind up that way because after they get rid of the backbone of the USA (White boys), government will tax so much the greedy CEO will move out! I see it already bro. Btw I am proud of the work I do, and I go to work every day with a good attitude. I am one of, if not the best at what I do bro!

You can tell a meskins shack by all the junk cars and trash on his property, although thier cars usually look better than what they live in.
One good thing I can say about a meskin is... one step above a Nigger!

Put it this way, meskins fucked up there country! So they come here and do what they are known for, pop a beaner out every year, suck up food stamps, welfare, EMR visits that they never pay for. along with so many other drains of tax payers here, yes if us white boys did that we could get by on low wages too! Yeah meskins work... to make this a shit hole just like the one they ruined... the stinking cesspool Old Mexico.

There are embarassing whites IMO, Texas top white man... Rick Perry! A true disgace to all whites, waste of white skin, an insult to stupidity! That damn dumbass piece of shit embarasses Texas! But thats another post.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I always wonder whats DOMS opinion about mexican/latin food?



I'm not racist but I can't stand Hispanic food.   I always figured illegals came here to escape that shit.

Tripe......gross.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

None of that comes into play in the union no white boys screwed just lazy


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

And u know they don't get government help down there right so how is that what they know lol


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Whites ran this country into the ground but don't worry we Mexicans will fix it for u just like we do everything else


waiting on crime, drugs and border to be fixed any timeline?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes as soon as we open the border and stop trying to stop drugs


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Everyone loves Mexican food


except mesicans they like chineese


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Us does stupid shit lets fight drug trafficking, will we ever win no... Let's send troops over seas will we ever win no lets close the border will it stop anyone no... Illegals aren't given a chance do they do what they have to again the white guy fault


----------



## secdrl (Nov 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I always wonder whats DOMS opinion about mexican/latin food?



Take it easy, hombre. Take a pill and a few swings at a piniata. You'll be alright.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

We should embrace them and let them help build the country


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Instead we waste tons of money on a losing battle... Pretty much sums up the country


----------



## secdrl (Nov 25, 2012)

Vicious, you can put all of your comments in one post. You don't need a new box for every statement.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

my young hot mexican wife thinks mexican men are gross and hates how they are always staring at her. And hates how her dad is a drunk and doesnt give a shit about her and her sisters only the men in her family matter. So I get to tap that tight young pussy and wake up to a delicous breakfast I'm gonna be lazy and watch football while she cleans my house. jus sayn


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 25, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Take it easy, hombre. Take a pill and a few swings at a piniata. You'll be alright.



I was asking for DOM's opinion. You are by far the lamest and saddest racist, nothing more dangerous for humanity then a closed minded uneducated racist in the military.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 25, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> my young hot mexican wife thinks mexican men are gross and hates how they are always staring at her. And hates how her dad is a drunk and doesnt give a shit about her and her sisters only the men in her family matter. So I get to tap that tight young pussy and wake up to a delicous breakfast I'm gonna be lazy and watch football while she cleans my house. jus sayn



Its works both ways brother, Many white girls seem to prefer hispanic men. Its the nature of the beast, women always looking for what stands out or whats different.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 25, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> my young hot mexican wife thinks mexican men are gross and hates how they are always staring at her. And hates how her dad is a drunk and doesnt give a shit about her and her sisters only the men in her family matter. So I get to tap that tight young pussy and wake up to a delicous breakfast I'm gonna be lazy and watch football while she cleans my house. jus sayn



By the way, Props on the wifey


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> And u know they don't get government help down there right so how is that what they know lol


Apparantly they learn some things fast (not English), those scavengers thought... when they heard about the land of the free, they would come here and get everything for free! Sad thing... they do get way to much... free! Thats the meskin dream of success. Its true! We all know Mexicos gov is of no help to anyone, thats why Meskins all want to be here. Mexico is Depressing!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I was asking for DOM's opinion. You are by far the lamest and saddest racist, nothing more dangerous for humanity then a closed minded uneducated racist in the military.



That's what this thread is about, fucktard. Uneducated? What in this thread is statistically, or morally incorrect? Everything about niggers and beaners is true.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol whites can't even make good food



And Mexicans can't make good people.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> my young hot mexican wife thinks mexican men are gross and hates how they are always staring at her. And hates how her dad is a drunk and doesnt give a shit about her and her sisters only the men in her family matter. So I get to tap that tight young pussy and wake up to a delicous breakfast I'm gonna be lazy and watch football while she cleans my house. jus sayn



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And Mexicans can't make good people.



Lol we make some pretty hot girls bro


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I always wonder whats DOMS opinion about mexican/latin food?



I like it. I especially like pulled pork, shredded beef chimichangas, and sopaipillas.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol we make some pretty hot girls bro



Now withe more mustache and sideburns.


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> And u know they don't get government help down there right so how is that what they know lol



They do learn somethings quick (not English), when those scavengers heard about THE LAND OF THE FREE, all of them desperatly flocked here expecting everything free! Sad thing... they do get unbelievable hand outs... free, Damn it!
 We all know Mexicos Gov is of no help at all to anyone. Thats why the meskins dream of success is to come here! It is true. Mexico is so depressed and poor, but who cares they wont even help themselves there. Most all live a life of no hope there... you get the pic?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not really I have family there that live probably much better than u and I


----------



## Bowden (Nov 25, 2012)

Every time I go into the grocery store.....   I see someone that appears to be Latino speaking in Spanish, using an EBT card to buy their groceries and then pulling out a 100.00 bill to pay for what their EBT cards will not.

 I see someone that appears to be Latino that doesn't speak English well using an WIC check to buy their groceries and then pulling out a 100.00 bill to pay for what their WIC check will not. 

Reported in the news that illegal aliens are using tax payer identification numbers for fraudulent activity worth approx. 4 billion dollars. 
The Latino illegal immigrants exhibiting such behavior look at the United States as a land of opportunity all right. They look at it is a place to illegally enter and then play and scam social support systems to redistribute tax dollars from the IRS and taxpayers to themselves.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Your just mad that they are smarter than u... If your so fucking mad about it y don't u confront them u just stand there


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Your just mad that they are smarter than u... If your so fucking mad about it y don't u confront them u just stand there



You think that makes them smart?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol we make some pretty hot girls bro


 Yeah when they are very young, after that most all are... well you know, turn out patheticly unhealthy, and should be ashamed. Maybe its not their falt just were'nt tought how to care for themselves growing up.


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Not really I have family there that* live probably much better than u and I*



I guess maybe, but very hard to believe man.


----------



## Bowden (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Your just mad that they are smarter than u... If your so fucking mad about it y don't u confront them u just stand there



What good would it do to confront someone in an grocery store about it?

The point is, is that many illegal immigrants that have no intention of assimilating into American Society are criminals that are engaged in fraud to scam taxpayers out of billions of dollars a year.
I have no problem with anyone wanting to immigrate into the United States.
I have serious problems with criminals who see nothing wrong with illegally crossing a boarder and then scamming taxpayers out of billions of dollars of their money.

Those people do not deserve any consideration as to immigration reforms.
They are not 'undocumented workers' wanting a better life.
They are criminals.


----------



## Robalo (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Yes



No sir, those are society's parasites. Every country has some.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

I know bro in just joking same way it's a joke to say only Mexicans do it


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I'm a dirty ass wipe tossing Mexican



When I went stateside Mexicans were cool as fuck, had some good party times. Just those pesky negros that were dodgy, but that's the world over with those kin


----------



## cube789 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> When I went stateside Mexicans were cool as fuck, had some good party times. Just those pesky negros that were dodgy, but that's the world over with those kin


I cant figure out how a mexican can come here illegally learn to speak minimal english and get a job, yet black folk get 12 years of the same public education I got and no-one understands WTF they are saying and they cant seem to get a job. I just gave a black man $3 at the grocery store last night. jus sayn


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2012)

Love em or hate em, Mexicans will move heaven and earth to get ahead. Niggers are just too stupid and lazy. A generalization maybe, but it holds IMO


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2012)

i didn't realize this thread was going to be a competition


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2012)

cube789 said:


>



Oh shit! You can almost feel the blast and see body parts being strewn.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 26, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> *You*r just mad that they are smarter than *u... *If *your* so fucking mad about it *y* *don't u* confront them *u* just stand there



Good gosh! You're the last person that should be talking about intelligence levels. SMH.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol I'd comment back but y


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol I'd comment back but y



Mexijew, right?


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't worry about the Mexicans. It's the loud mouth Puerto Rica s you got to watch out for.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 26, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Not really I have family there that live probably much better than u and I



HAHAH really you think that the majority of darkies in mexico live better than americans????? cause if thats true GO BACK we don't need you.  Also have you taken a look at prison population or jails for tht matter?  most gangs? (non-white) That alone is a=enough negative impact to cause racism.  And as far as your Union job who do you think created the Union? not mexipeds that for sure.  You should be thanking us americans for your great life that you recieved due to the work that previouse americans put in.  

oh yeah and since i havent posted in a bit I think I oh Chico a negging for being a darky and not being gay enough.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2012)

When Marilyn Monroe learned that the Mocambo, a popular Hollywood night  club, would not book Ella Fitzgerald because of segregation. Marilyn  phoned the manager and told him that she would reserve a front row table  every night Ella performed there, knowing that her presence would get a  lot of press and publicity for the club. Soon thereafter, Ella became  the first African-American to perform at the Mocambo, and as promised,  Marilyn was seated right up front to enjoy her favorite singer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I hate everyone equally including fat queers
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



I thought Saney was your boy.....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Everyone loves Mexican food



What is called Mexican around the world is actually Tex-Mex, especially the beef dishes.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> When Marilyn Monroe learned that the Mocambo, a popular Hollywood night  club, would not book Ella Fitzgerald because of segregation. Marilyn  phoned the manager and told him that she would reserve a front row table  every night Ella performed there, knowing that her presence would get a  lot of press and publicity for the club. Soon thereafter, Ella became  the first African-American to perform at the Mocambo, and as promised,  Marilyn was seated right up front to enjoy her favorite singer.


behind every successful negro theres a group of hard workin white folk


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i didn't realize this thread was going to be a competition



And i'm losing this! that shows these fuckers don't know shit about racism.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I cant figure out how a mexican can come here illegally learn to speak minimal english and get a job, yet black folk get 12 years of the same public education I got and no-one understands WTF they are saying and they cant seem to get a job. I just gave a black man $3 at the grocery store last night. jus sayn



Mexicans aren't as dark, so people in general are less accusing with their eyes and ideologies toward them.  Even black folks can fall into the same thinking with darker skin than themselves.  Take India, most of the darkest skinned were part of the Untouchables...


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2012)

I live next door to a bunch of niggers who get loud sometimes because they throw tremendous parties. I had to call the cops on them once because they were being way too loud (not because they were black), and they refused to sell me pot when I knew damn well they were carrying.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Neighbors where i live won't call the cops but they will slash your tires and leave a note saying no music after 10 they will sell pot or whatever else they got though


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, I lied. I talked my girlfriend into calling the cops on them. That way if they figured out who did it I could tell them it was that bitch and not me. And actually it wasn't real cops. It was campus security. It still disrupted their party, which was my intent.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2012)

Also I know I am not a racist because I have pretended my girlfriend was a black girl while she was sucking my cock. I did it yesterday.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 27, 2012)

God black girls can suck them some dick. Next thing you should do Is pretend she's Mexican when she fixes you a samich


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2012)

maybe i should vote for my mom's bird

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/96209-racist-bird.html#post1859030



Little Wing said:


> I called my mom today and she told me her  canary died. His name was Whitey, we thought just because he was of that  particular color, and he had already lived two years longer than  canaries are supposed to live.
> 
> His cage is in the living room, and right after the inauguration of  America's first black president Whitey fell off his perch dead.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2012)

what Obama has to say about IM's worst racists.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2012)

He also said...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iAp7ZNsFuk


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2012)

it's really him in the audio bit, from narrating his book. 

Barack Obama is tired of your shit | Regretsy


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's really him in the audio bit, from narrating his book.
> 
> Barack Obama is tired of your shit | Regretsy



 I love the last one!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2012)

pretty funny. you find a lot of weird shit using stumble upon. 

http://www.stumbleupon.com/home

you can select categories like bodybuilding, architecture... fun time waster while having 

regretsy shows the weirdest shit for sale on etsy. 

Regretsy | Where DIY Meets WTF

a lot are friggin atrocious.


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 30, 2012)

i m not a racist
i hate everyone


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> i m not a racist
> i hate everyone



You're Greek and take it up the arse no doubt


----------



## XYZ (Nov 30, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Neighbors where i live won't call the cops but they will slash your tires and leave a note saying no music after 10 they will sell pot or whatever else they got though



Sounds like a great place to raise a family.

Are you actually bragging about living in a shi*hole like that?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Sounds like a great place to raise a family.
> 
> Are you actually bragging about living in a shi*hole like that?




a bunch of mexicans were hosting some sort of epic fiesta in my neighborhood (really really nice neighborhood) while i was trying to sleep

i was going to go slash their tires but my parents stopped me... looking back on it was gay of me even to consider cuz it's passive aggressive to slash tires


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

of course this is probably the fault of western nations buuuut still interesting 


it's not racist if it's statistically significant


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> of course this is probably the fault of western nations buuuut still interesting
> 
> 
> it's not racist if it's statistically significant



It's a well known fact that statistics and reality are racist.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> a bunch of mexicans were hosting some sort of epic fiesta in my neighborhood (really really nice neighborhood) while i was trying to sleep
> 
> i was going to go slash their tires but my parents stopped me... looking back on it was gay of me even to consider cuz it's passive aggressive to slash tires




How old are you?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> How old are you?




i was 17 at the time


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i was 17 at the time



Chico hates you cause you're white. And retarded.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Chico hates you cause you're white. And retarded.




well he's a spic right? or is he a nigger?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well he's a spic right? or is he a nigger?



He's a Peruvian motherfucker .... So probably both right?


----------



## Watson (Dec 1, 2012)

there are days i want to get a straight razor and slash some random fuckers throat im in such a bad mood, dont mind what race at all, 

does this make me an equal opportunity psycho?


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 1, 2012)

There is a 50 year old hag who lives above me... This broad comes home at 2:30 in the morning walking around in heels.

When I approached her about it, she said " I'm the land lord and can do what I want "

Some people are just ignorant, I know a lot of white people who are some straight up niggers.

And I have dated spanish girls who were class acts.


The only thing I will admit is how races fight...

Spanish - Never fight one on one
Black - Hit and run
White - Only fight when drunk
Australians - will fight you then give you a reacharound


----------



## 1superman (Dec 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> When I went stateside *Mexicans were cool as fuck, had some good party times*. Just those pesky negros that were dodgy, but that's the world over with those kin



While you were that close to Mexico should have visited Boys Town Nuevo Laredo and watched The Donkey Show ( Mexican  bitch screwing a donkey ). Its real but more pathetic than anything. When I was there here's how it happened.... You're walking down the street and there is a guy outside barking "HEY SENOR... DON-KEE SHOW come on in" So you go into this bar and its like a 10X20 foot room with a small bar. Have a seat and order a beer for a buck. So lets say the show is supposed to start at 10pm. After a few beers you notice its like 10:30 and the show hasn't started. The place starts to get rowdy and when people get up to leave the bartender/staff say "hey please seeet down it start now... want another beer?" 

Then from the side door a couple of guys escort in a donkey, the music starts, they knock it over onto its back and each guy holds 2 legs. Then imagine the ugliest/fattest girl in the whole compound comes out nekkid and starts grinding on the donkey. The whole place is dead silent except the music cuz you are stunned at what you are seeing. Then the shock wears off and every one starts cheering. This goes on for about 5-10 minutes then they all leave and the whole "please stay and buy another beer" starts up again. Worth it? hell yes! Worth it twice? nah.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

1superman said:


> While you were that close to Mexico should have visited Boys Town Nuevo Laredo and watched The Donkey Show ( Mexican  bitch screwing a donkey ). Its real but more pathetic than anything. When I was there here's how it happened.... You're walking down the street and there is a guy outside barking "HEY SENOR... DON-KEE SHOW come on in" So you go into this bar and its like a 10X20 foot room with a small bar. Have a seat and order a beer for a buck. So lets say the show is supposed to start at 10pm. After a few beers you notice its like 10:30 and the show hasn't started. The place starts to get rowdy and when people get up to leave the bartender/staff say "hey please seeet down it start now... want another beer?"
> 
> Then from the side door a couple of guys escort in a donkey, the music starts, they knock it over onto its back and each guy holds 2 legs. Then imagine the ugliest/fattest girl in the whole compound comes out nekkid and starts grinding on the donkey. The whole place is dead silent except the music cuz you are stunned at what you are seeing. Then the shock wears off and every one starts cheering. This goes on for about 5-10 minutes then they all leave and the whole "please stay and buy another beer" starts up again. Worth it? hell yes! Worth it twice? nah.



Yeah I saw a donkey show in NYC .... Although the donkey looked moar like a negro... And I could have sworn the ugly chick was David Letterman. Hard to say


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Letterman is one ugly fuck


----------

